# Ubuntu Unity PITA install Cinnimon



## rusty (Apr 15, 2012)

The new Ubuntu desktop Unity - SUCKS

If your using the lastest Ubuntu with that annoying desktop - UNITY change over to Cinnimon.

In unity press alt ctl t to get a terminal.

https://launchpad.net/~merlwiz79/+archive/cinnamon-ppa


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 15, 2012)

Is it like linux? Sorry I'm not real hip to PC OS.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 15, 2012)

You should be able to easily go back to gnome desktop;

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/

I am waiting to try Ubuntu 12.04 after the final release in a few weeks. If I don't like it I will Go with Ultimate Edition 3.2.
http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition/ultimate-edition-3-2/

I will never go back to Windows!

Jim


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

if i could play World of warcraft of Ubuntu i wouldnt go back to windows either, but sadly without a butt load of coding and what not i dont think its possable, which sucks cause Ubuntu is a really stable OS in my opinion


----------



## Geo (Apr 26, 2012)

world of warcraft. :lol: i have too many toons to play. my wow time has suffered due to my refining. im either farming gold in wow or farming gold for real. :shock: :lol:


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 26, 2012)

Wish I could get Ubuntu to work on my 32gb HP TouchPad but I don't think a version for it.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

Geo said:


> world of warcraft. :lol: i have too many toons to play. my wow time has suffered due to my refining. im either farming gold in wow or farming gold for real. :shock: :lol:



LOL!!! i havnt played wow in a long time sadly my gaming computer hit the dust, trying to save for another . mine was beast lol

16 GB 1333 DDR3 ram
2 gb video card
2 TB hard drive
2.9 ghz AMD Phenom II quad
800 Watt Power Supply
not sure what happned but it just stopped working one day, i cried to say the least


----------



## Geo (Apr 26, 2012)

ComputerHoarder said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > world of warcraft. :lol: i have too many toons to play. my wow time has suffered due to my refining. im either farming gold in wow or farming gold for real. :shock: :lol:
> ...



if it just wont power on and you caught a whiff of heated circuit board before it went down, or you left it on over night and got up and it was down, sounds like a south bridge fried. if you still have it check the north/south bridge chips and see if either has a white spot on top. if so, theres no repair, just another mother board.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

i dont have have her anymore sadly, sold it for parts to a friend that said he might be able to use it, got 300.00 off it, figured might as well before it got to outdated. i actually know alot about computers, but what puzzled me was that i didnt smell anything strange at all. she made a POP sound and stopped working, so i tried a different power supply thinking that was the issue, the other power supply didnt turn her on so i guessed it was one of the capacitors. at the time i didnt have enough $$ even for a new motherboard, sad i know seeing as though a new board is around 40.00. i built my computer from scratch so it was hard to watch her leave :/


----------



## oldgeek (Apr 26, 2012)

rusty said:


> The new Ubuntu desktop Unity - SUCKS
> 
> If your using the lastest Ubuntu with that annoying desktop - UNITY change over to Cinnimon.
> 
> ...



Thanks
For the heads up. My wife just started computers a couple years ago, and dosent know windows from ubuntu, but she HATES anything that "changes" her computer. Needless to say, i will not be downloading and updates for a while.
Ububtu is AWESOME!


----------



## Geo (Apr 26, 2012)

ComputerHoarder said:


> i dont have have her anymore sadly, sold it for parts to a friend that said he might be able to use it, got 300.00 off it, figured might as well before it got to outdated. i actually know alot about computers, but what puzzled me was that i didnt smell anything strange at all. she made a POP sound and stopped working, so i tried a different power supply thinking that was the issue, the other power supply didnt turn her on so i guessed it was one of the capacitors. at the time i didnt have enough $$ even for a new motherboard, sad i know seeing as though a new board is around 40.00. i built my computer from scratch so it was hard to watch her leave :/



ahh. sounds like a capacitor.theres a row just behind the CPU on some mother boards that are notorious about popping the top.the electrolytic capacitors have a crosshair score on top thats suppose to be a valve to keep the canister from exploding, but it fails sometimes.


----------



## ComputerHoarder (Apr 26, 2012)

its human made, it cant help but fail lol


----------

